# Filter change



## Kamee (Aug 29, 2003)

Just changed my filter system from an Emperor 330 to an Aqua Clear 500, and when I changed it, I forgot to rinse the bags









Water is a slight cloudy white now, is this gonna harm my p's?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I guess it would depend on exactly how you changed them. if you left the old filter on and just added the new filter, all should be fine. If you removed the old filter and replaced it with a new one your tank will need to cycle again.


----------



## Kamee (Aug 29, 2003)

Well, there wasnt any possiblity of keeping the other filter going, it fried. Water is all the same, just new filter/media. Chances of my fish makin it through?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> If you removed the old filter and replaced it with a new one your tank will need to cycle again.


 That sucks :sad:


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

can you add any of the media (assuming you saved it in a 5 gal bucket with tank water) from the 330 to the ac500? that would really give your tanks bio filtration a boost. if you diddnt save the old pads from the 330, you might want to look into picking up either some bio-spira, or an activated bacteria culture from a lfs. if you have any other tanks up and running (and cycled) you could add a handfull of gravel to introduce some bacteria . . . other than that your tank will have to re-cycle and will be cloudy for a while.

~Will.


----------

